# Moving to Spain (unusual situation): please help



## cabezonlover (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,
So glad to have found this forum! We are looking to move to Spain later in the year but have not been able to find the answers to a few questions due to our situation being somewhat different:
We are planning on living somewhere in the south (Almeria?) and using it as a base to travel through Europe. We may not be in Spain for more than 6 months a year
We have independent online businesses so won't be needing to find an income/work. 
My partner and I both have EU passports.
We plan to travel around Spain for a while before we decide on where we want to be based.

Our questions are:
- can we get an NIE card when we will be traveling around if we don't have a permanent residence?
- what would be the best way to get a car? Because of the NIE card situation would we be unable to buy a car and therefore have to lease? If so, any suggestions on the most economical way to get a car?
- do we need a residents card? Not sure what we would need one for?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> Hi all,
> So glad to have found this forum! We are looking to move to Spain later in the year but have not been able to find the answers to a few questions due to our situation being somewhat different:
> We are planning on living somewhere in the south (Almeria?) and using it as a base to travel through Europe. We may not be in Spain for more than 6 months a year
> We have independent online businesses so won't be needing to find an income/work.
> ...


Not sure of some of the things you ask about except the resident's card. It seems that a lot of people have the wrong idea about resident's certificates. It's not whether the foreigner wants/ needs one, it's a legal requirement by the Spanish government!
You're required to register on the foreigners list after 90 days. You'll be issued with a certificate as evidence of this and you'll need that certificate along with your passport to do certain things here.


----------



## cabezonlover (Mar 11, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not sure of some of the things you ask about except the resident's card. It seems that a lot of people have the wrong idea about resident's certificates. It's not whether the foreigner wants/ needs one, it's a legal requirement by the Spanish government!
> You're required to register on the foreigners list after 90 days. You'll be issued with a certificate as evidence of this and you'll need that certificate along with your passport to do certain things here.


Thanks. I was under the impression you need to provide proof of an address to get an NIE and a resident's card. If we are travelling around we are not going to have a permanent address - will that be a problem?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> Thanks. I was under the impression you need to provide proof of an address to get an NIE and a resident's card. If we are travelling around we are not going to have a permanent address - will that be a problem?


Maybe!
I don't know.
PS If you do sign on you'll probablly get an A4 certificate, not a card. 
Here's some more info
https://www.strongabogados.com/nie.php

https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain

Also look in the FAQ's


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> - what would be the best way to get a car? Because of the NIE card situation would we be unable to buy a car and therefore have to lease? If so, any suggestions on the most economical way to get a car?


Assuming you have a non EU residence then look at the French car companies. They offer leases for tourists. Cheaper then renting. I can't think of anything else short of shipping a car from your home 

If you don't have a legal residence in Spain I'd be surprised (not for the first time) if you could get residences .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Maybe!
> I don't know.
> PS If you do sign on you'll probablly get an A4 certificate, not a card.
> Here's some more info
> ...



Why? As non-EU, don't they get a DNI card?

I'm not sure what the rules are about people coming from New Zealand but I suspect they would need some sort of visa before getting a "residencia". I'd (personally) just stick with an NIE.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They have EU passports.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NickZ said:


> They have EU passports.


Exactly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> Thanks. I was under the impression you need to provide proof of an address to get an NIE and a resident's card. If we are travelling around we are not going to have a permanent address - will that be a problem?


you don't need an address in Spain to get a NIE - nor even to ever come here - you can get one in your home country from the local Spanish Consulate

as Pesky says though - after 90 days you are expected to register as resident - you might choose not to - but if questioned you would have to prove that you have been here less than that time


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickZ said:


> They have EU passports.


Ooops, missed that.

Note to self - must learn to read!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

cabezonlover said:


> Hi all,
> So glad to have found this forum! We are looking to move to Spain later in the year but have not been able to find the answers to a few questions due to our situation being somewhat different:
> We are planning on living somewhere in the south (Almeria?) and using it as a base to travel through Europe. We may not be in Spain for more than 6 months a year
> We have independent online businesses so won't be needing to find an income/work.
> ...


If you do spend more than 6 months you will be liable for income tax on your online businesses and subject to the implications of IHT etc
When you sign on the foreigners register, you'll get a card, not like the old ID with a photo, but a half laminated card, pressed out of the A4 sheet.
Then there's the health cover to consider. The EHIC will only cover you for 3 months, and emergencies only. If you're out of the UK for longer than 3 months,(or is it 6 now?) you will lose your UK NHS eligibility.
Sorry if it's repeating what you already know!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

extranjero said:


> If you do spend more than 6 months you will be liable for income tax on your online businesses and subject to the implications of IHT etc
> When you sign on the foreigners register, you'll get a card, not like the old ID with a photo, but a half laminated card, pressed out of the A4 sheet.
> Then there's the health cover to consider. The EHIC will only cover you for 3 months, and emergencies only. If you're out of the UK for longer than 3 months,(or is it 6 now?) you will lose your UK NHS eligibility.
> Sorry if it's repeating what you already know!


They are not coming from the UK


----------



## cabezonlover (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone.... very helpful.
A question about the 90 day rule. If you left the country for a day every 90 days would that be enough not to be expected to register as a resident?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cabezonlover said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.... very helpful.
> A question about the 90 day rule. If you left the country for a day every 90 days would that be enough not to be expected to register as a resident?


as EU passport holders, yes

but be prepared to have to prove it if questioned

also, be aware that as tourists, you aren't allowed to work, not even for your own online business

I don't mean you can't 'check in', but if it is suspected that you are actually _working_ & you're caught, there will be tax implications ( at least ) even if you only stay a few weeks


----------

